# O'CHARLIE'S CARAMEL PIE



## Hawging It (Dec 23, 2019)

Merry Christmas Smokers! All of my Christmas smoking is done and the weather is bad. Cool and rainy. Yesterday was a good day to stay in and make a pie. This one is my absolute favorite of all time. I started making them over 20 years ago and it is so simple a kid could do it. Here we go!

1)  9" graham cracker pie crust
2) 3 cans of sweetened condensed milk
3) remove the label from the cans and boil for a  full 2 hours. Keep another pot of near boiling water nearby to refill the main      pot as needed. It will be needed.
4) after the 3 cans finish their boil, remove and let them cool for 1 hour.
5) after the hour, open the cans (carefully) may? be some light pressure build up. Only had slight pressure 1 time many, many years ago.
6) spread the gooey mixture in the crust
7) it MUST sit in the refrigerator for 20 to 24 hours. Full 24 is best to tighten up the goodness for slicing.
8) crush up some chocolate chips and pecans
9) cut a slice and add the cool whip (extra creamy) add the chocolate chips and pecans on top of the cool whip.

*This pie is so good. It will be inhaled very quickly. I normally make 2 at a time because they seem to disappear!*


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 23, 2019)

That looks awesome Hawg. Never heard of boiling cans of SCM before and never would of thought you would get that result! Going to have to give it a try soon! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 23, 2019)

that's one good looking pie!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Dec 23, 2019)

Very interesting!  What's the flavor profile of boiled SCM?  Like!


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 23, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Very interesting!  What's the flavor profile of boiled SCM?  Like!


It taste just like Caramel.  Really gooooood Caramel!!


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 23, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> that's one good looking pie!


Thanks! It's really good. My all time favorite .


----------



## BigW. (Dec 23, 2019)

Caramel Pie?  I'm all over it.  Thanks


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 23, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That looks awesome Hawg. Never heard of boiling cans of SCM before and never would of thought you would get that result! Going to have to give it a try soon! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks. It's really easy and soooo good. Better make 2 as they disappear faster than a midnight freight train.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 23, 2019)

BigW. said:


> Caramel Pie?  I'm all over it.  Thanks


They are great!!!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 23, 2019)

Best looking dessert posted since I joined. Hell ya brother!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 23, 2019)

Gonna have to punch some more holes in my belt for this one. On the list...


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Dec 23, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> It taste just like Caramel.  Really gooooood Caramel!!


Shoot. Just went to store. Should've bought this.  On the list for next time though.

Looks and sounds amazing!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks and sounds awesome!! We used to boil cans of SCM and then dip Nilla wafer In the warm caramel. Declious!


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 23, 2019)

Hawg that looks evil good!  Slice some Granny Smiths to go with it!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 23, 2019)

Hawgin, I have not had one of those pies in a long time...you just prompted me to make some! Big Like!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks good Hawg, I'm not a big dessert eater but I think my wife would like this one. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 24, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That looks awesome Hawg. Never heard of boiling cans of SCM before and never would of thought you would get that result! Going to have to give it a try soon! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Vol. Give it a try. The taste is amazing.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 24, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> Best looking dessert posted since I joined. Hell ya brother!


Very kind words Derek! This a fun pie to make. So easy and so good.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 24, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Gonna have to punch some more holes in my belt for this one. On the list...


Me too. So simple to make and so good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm not a big dessert guy, but I'd be all over that!!
Al


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 24, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks and sounds awesome!! We used to boil cans of SCM and then dip Nilla wafer In the warm caramel. Declious!


That sounds great as well.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 24, 2019)

civilsmoker said:


> Hawg that looks evil good!  Slice some Granny Smiths to go with it!


Thanks a lot! Great idea with the apples. Gonna do that!


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 24, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Hawgin, I have not had one of those pies in a long time...you just prompted me to make some! Big Like!


Thanks! I too had not made them in years. I forgot what I was missing.  Fun and easy to make and everyone loves them.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 24, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks good Hawg, I'm not a big dessert eater but I think my wife would like this one.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


I will guarantee she will. Who knows, you might like it. LOL!


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 24, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm not a big dessert guy, but I'd be all over that!!
> Al


Thank you Al. To be totally honest, I am not a huge desert eater either. However, I do like fresh  homemade fruit pies like peach and apple, with a huge scoop of Blue Bell vanilla ice cream on top. This caramel pie is over the top and so simple to make.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2019)

Never heard of boiling cans of condensed milk--new one on me.  But it sure sounds good, so I'll be trying this soon.
Gary


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 25, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Never heard of boiling cans of condensed milk--new one on me.  But it sure sounds good, so I'll be trying this soon.
> Gary


Thanks Gary! It's so simple. The pie is incredible! Give it a shot!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 26, 2019)

Looks good. Boiling the Can is one pretty fool proof method of making the hugely popular confection in Mexico and South, Dulce de Leche. Made with the tangier Goats Milk its called Cajeta...JJ


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 26, 2019)

I agree with being fool proof for sure.  Didn't realize it was so popular south of the border. Thanks for the info. I can tell you one thing, It's popular at our house. LOL!


----------



## baboy (Dec 26, 2019)

i was working on a project that caramelizing the sweetened condensed milk and then pouching it to eliminate the need for the individual stores cooking #10 cans of sweetened condensed milk for hours to make this. Received a 50 gallon drum of sweetened condensed milk  to caramelize in a large steam jacketed kettle and then pouch up. I had pouches of this stuff forever. Every party I attended I made this for. The high sugar content will allow for it to be frozen and still cut easily.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 26, 2019)

baboy said:


> i was working on a project that caramelizing the sweetened condensed milk and then pouching it to eliminate the need for the individual stores cooking #10 cans of sweetened condensed milk for hours to make this. Received a 50 gallon drum of sweetened condensed milk  to caramelize in a large steam jacketed kettle and then pouch up. I had pouches of this stuff forever. Every party I attended I made this for. The high sugar content will allow for it to be frozen and still cut easily.


50 gallons!! Holy Crap!! Thanks for sharing that it can be frozen. Probably going to make several. Freeze a few and give away the others. Happy New Year!!!
HAWG


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Dec 26, 2019)

Do you think you could boil the cans in a sous vide bath?  It would be easier than boiling for sure.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 26, 2019)

lowcountrygamecock said:


> Do you think you could boil the cans in a sous vide bath?  It would be easier than boiling for sure.


I don't have one of those. Maybe?? I never felt it was difficult boiling the cans in a big pot. Let us know if that works for you. Happy New year!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 27, 2019)

lowcountrygamecock said:


> Do you think you could boil the cans in a sous vide bath?  It would be easier than boiling for sure.



Most SV units will not boil as far as I know. My Annova tops out at 211°


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 4, 2020)

While I have never made a pie with boiled SCM I thought it should be mentioned that what the OP is turning the SCM into is called dulce de leche, or Cajeta as mentioned above.  Dulce de leche is normally available a shelf or two away from the regular SCM and Cajeta is often available in the Mexican/Latin food section of your local grocery.  Not sure if the thickness of home made dulce is different than the store bought stuff but it may be a time saving shortcut to just buy it.

Also if you place the cans of SCM on their sides they don't rattle as bad while cooking.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 4, 2020)

1MoreFord said:


> While I have never made a pie with boiled SCM I thought it should be mentioned that what the OP is turning the SCM into is called dulce de leche, or Cajeta as mentioned above.  Dulce de leche is normally available a shelf or two away from the regular SCM and Cajeta is often available in the Mexican/Latin food section of your local grocery.  Not sure if the thickness of home made dulce is different than the store bought stuff but it may be a time saving shortcut to just buy it.
> 
> Also if you place the cans of SCM on their sides they don't rattle as bad while cooking.


Thanks. I'll stick with the SCM. It has worked for me for 20+ years. I have plenty of time and the rattling cans don't bother me as I am hard of hearing.


----------



## no right turn (Jan 4, 2020)

You put in a lot of extra effort scooping that into a pie crust. I would have just taken a spoon to the open can and cut out the middle man.


----------

